# Lost Cities of the Amazon



## scifimoth (Sep 21, 2003)

A facinating little tidbit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.msnbc.com/news/967545.asp


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 22, 2003)

I saw this.  Very cool.  The settlement pattern reminds me a bit of Maya settlement patterns in the Yucatan, and the description of the roads reminds me a lot of the traces of roads that have been found between settlements in parts of the American Southwest - completely straight and linking settlements often many miles apart.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 22, 2003)

A good topic. 

Here's the original Science article, before MSN drop the link:

Amazonia 1492: Pristine Forest or Cultural Parkland?


----------

